# Thermostats and heating



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

I got my snake starter kit today (Triple 8 Reptiles - Komodo Snake Starter Kit)
and I have a few questions:
1) Seeing as the kit didn't come with a thermostat which ones do you recommend (under £30, preferably under £20)
2) is it best to hae the heat mat underneath or in the vivarium (its a glass and plastic viv NOT wooden) and how should i go about securing the heat mat to/on the vivarium?
3) Where's the best place to put the thermometer? inside or outside the viv?
4) Do i really need 2 thermometers?

The heat mat I have is quite small (6''x11'') and is 7 watts)

There may be a few things i've missed off, I'll add if i can remember. Any general advice on heating is appreciated because I am a complete novice 

(Oh and I'm getting my corn snake the weekend after next, so I've got time to make adjustments)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Greg_E said:


> I got my snake starter kit today (Triple 8 Reptiles - Komodo Snake Starter Kit)
> and I have a few questions:
> 1) Seeing as the kit didn't come with a thermostat which ones do you recommend (under £30, preferably under £20)
> 2) is it best to hae the heat mat underneath or in the vivarium (its a glass and plastic viv NOT wooden) and how should i go about securing the heat mat to/on the vivarium?
> ...


1) you'll need to get a stat, a habistat heat mat is about £20-22, thats the cheapest really, and exactly what you want. 
2) inside, at one end, I stick them down with parcel tape
3) inside, on the heat mat, not in the middle where theres a gap in the heating element though
4) yes, one each end to measure the temps at both ends. 

Hope that helps :2thumb:


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

Agree with above, habistat 100w on/off stat is very accurate for a mat stat, mine is accurate to 0.2f. : victory:


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> 1) you'll need to get a stat, a habistat heat mat is about £20-22, thats the cheapest really, and exactly what you want.
> 2) inside, at one end, I stick them down with parcel tape
> 3) inside, on the heat mat, not in the middle where theres a gap in the heating element though
> 4) yes, one each end to measure the temps at both ends.
> ...


Ok so how do I stop my snake burrowing under the substrate and burning itself on the mat? Do I just use a good depth of substrate (I've got newspaper and aspen). Also when you say have the thermometer on the heat mat do you mean have it inside on the back wall above the heat mat? because obviously if you put it directly on it would probbaly stop working lol (just double checking to make sure)


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

Greg_E said:


> Ok so how do I stop my snake burrowing under the substrate and burning itself on the mat? Do I just use a good depth of substrate (I've got newspaper and aspen). Also when you say have the thermometer on the heat mat do you mean have it inside on the back wall above the heat mat? because obviously if you put it directly on it would probbaly stop working lol (just double checking to make sure)


Put it directly on the substrate slightly into it if using aspen, because this is where the snake will be most of the time, as long as the substrate isn't really high from the mat there wont be any problems.


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

So if using aspen how deep do you recommend the substrate to be? a cm or two?


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

Greg_E said:


> So if using aspen how deep do you recommend the substrate to be? a cm or two?


I wouldn't make any deeper than 2-3 inches, this gives them just enough space to burrow but bear in mind that not all snakes burrow.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats how I would set it up... 

any help?


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so let me clarify a few things

1) Get a habistat heat mat because that comes with a thermostat (is the thermostat built into the heat mat or do you have to plug it in like a you would if you brought a thermostat and heatmat separately?)
2) Stick the heatmat down inside the viv with about 2 inches of aspen substrate (so the snake cannot burn itself)
3) Have the thermometer next to where heat mat is on the back wall
4) And have 2 thermometers so i can moniter the tempoeratures at both ends (I'm guessing to adjust the heat of the cool end you would have to increase decrease the temperature of the room the viv is in)

Is that all correct?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Greg_E said:


> Ok so let me clarify a few things
> 
> 1) Get a habistat heat mat because that comes with a thermostat (is the thermostat built into the heat mat or do you have to plug it in like a you would if you brought a thermostat and heatmat separately?)
> 2) Stick the heatmat down inside the viv with about 2 inches of aspen substrate (so the snake cannot burn itself)
> ...


you've got the heat mat, the habistat thermostat is separate, and about £20 depending where you go. the habistat mats are exactly the same as any other mat, only imo their more reliable. 
2) something to that effect  
3) would be better on the mat itself so you can calibrate the stat to get the right temperature
4) pretty much, though the hot spot temperature is more important. 

:2thumb:


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

As above, warm temp is more important because as long as you have right sized heat mat, in the UK most room temps wont go any higher than 70-75f. : victory:


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

Ah you're talking about digital thermometers whereas I'm talking about non digital ones (the round ones you stick onto the vivarium). Also where does the probe come from? Is it on the heat mat anyway or do I have to put that on (and i thought that the probe was like a wire how does that stop the snake from getting burnt?)

Sorry for asking silly questions like I said this is all completley new to me


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

But also what do you think is better getting a habistat heat mat (which you think is more reliable) or keeping the heat mat atm and buying a thermostat?


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

Keep the heat mat you already have and just buy the habistat on/off thermostat to plug the mat into it. : victory:


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

Greg_E said:


> Ah you're talking about digital thermometers whereas I'm talking about non digital ones (the round ones you stick onto the vivarium). Also where does the probe come from? Is it on the heat mat anyway or do I have to put that on (and i thought that the probe was like a wire how does that stop the snake from getting burnt?)
> 
> Sorry for asking silly questions like I said this is all completley new to me


The probe for the thermostat is connected to the stat and heat mat, this turns off the heat mat when the temp gets to what you set it to. I think your getting thermometer and thermostat mixed up, you plug the heat mat into the thermostat and the thermometer serves no purpose to controlling the heat mat it just gives you an accurate reading of the temps to ensure the thermostat is functioning appropriatley. :2thumb:


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

And definitely get digital thermometers, they cost more but the round ones you speak off are miles off.


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Greg_E said:


> Ah you're talking about digital thermometers whereas I'm talking about non digital ones (the round ones you stick onto the vivarium). Also where does the probe come from? Is it on the heat mat anyway or do I have to put that on (and i thought that the probe was like a wire how does that stop the snake from getting burnt?)
> 
> Sorry for asking silly questions like I said this is all completley new to me


yeah, you want a digital one/2 to set the mat's temperature at least, the dial on the thermostat is unreliable, set it using that as a guide then get it closer with a digital thermometer and some patience. 
those round ones are useless for the snake, if you think about it, it needs that spot on the floor to be at X (whatever the snake in it is to be) so measuring the temp half way up the wall is a bit useless yeah? 
the probe is part of the thermostat, you want to put that on the heat mat and tape it down so it doesn't move. the probe is basically the thermostat's thermometer, it lets the thermostat measure the temperature of the heat mat and turn it off when it gets to the set temperature and back on again when it goes below. 

quite alright, no harm in asking questions : victory:

Edit: just like Rich said... he got there while I was typing lol


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok thanks both of you this is all making sense 

However would it be alright to use my non digital thermometer for the cool end (as its not as significant as hot spot) or do I really need to buy 2 digital ones?


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

Greg_E said:


> Ok thanks both of you this is all making sense
> 
> However would it be alright to use my non digital thermometer for the cool end (as its not as significant as hot spot) or do I really need to buy 2 digital ones?


I would still get 2 if i were you but if you really think its worth the risk to save a tenner then make sure you get the setup before you get the reptile. Then leave the thermometer in the cool end for a few days to make sure its cool enough then put back to the warm end ready for the reptile. Problem is that even if it seems alright, in the summer the ambient air temps will rise more making the cool end warmer and you wouldn't know without another thermometer.


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

Ah ok, I'll get 2 digital thermometers there's no point being stingy and taking unnecessary risks.

Also i know this hasn't got anything to do with heating but when it comes to water is just tap water fine or do i need to add something to it?


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

Greg_E said:


> Ah ok, I'll get 2 digital thermometers there's no point being stingy and taking unnecessary risks.
> 
> Also i know this hasn't got anything to do with heating but when it comes to water is just tap water fine or do i need to add something to it?


Tap water is fine but i use mineral water, its cheap enough and will last you months for a quid if you buy a gallon. : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

as a point, you can get very cheap digital thermometers from ebay which are very good 

I put a very cheap goldfish bowl chlorine remover in it to be safe. nothing fancy claiming to protect against scale rot or that stuff, but a basic chlorine and chlorate neutralizer.


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> as a point, you can get very cheap digital thermometers from ebay which are very good
> 
> I put a very cheap goldfish bowl chlorine remover in it to be safe. nothing fancy claiming to protect against scale rot or that stuff, but a basic chlorine and chlorate neutralizer.


Thats an alternative and yeah you can get digital thermometers for £2 inc postage from hong kong. But for the water dechlorinater stuff you could be looking at maybe £5? for a small bottle depending where you buy from, this will last maybe a year or 2 before expiring and will work out about the same price as mineral water over a year and less hassle.


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok well thanks for that I understand what i need to do with my setup now


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

Greg_E said:


> Ok well thanks for that I understand what i need to do with my setup now


No probs and good luck. : victory:


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Rich H said:


> No probs and good luck. : victory:


:2thumb:


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

unfortunatley I've encountered a small problem, there are no holes for the wires to come through (and as its not a wooden one I can't drill a hole in the top corner) so it means i won't be able to fully shut the lid. However as the vivarium is quite tall and the glass very smooth the snake won't be able to climb up out (as its only a baby)


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

There should be *some* gap somewhere I would have thought, be careful, snakes are crafty things, they can make use of any way out given half a chance lol


----------



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

I've found the holes, they're just blocked by rubber stoppers


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Just to jump in here - if you have a *glass* vivarium I'd suggest the heat mat goes outside it, underneath, and stuck to the glass with heat-resistant tape.

Do not use tape inside the vivarium - it doesn't stay properly stuck if it's heated or gets damp and that means it might lift and get stuck to your snake instead.

And heat mats are designed to have *much less* than 2 inches of substrate on top of them - the instructions on all the ones I have suggest less than an inch to prevent thermal blocking.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Just to jump in here - if you have a *glass* vivarium I'd suggest the heat mat goes outside it, underneath, and stuck to the glass with heat-resistant tape.
> 
> Do not use tape inside the vivarium - it doesn't stay properly stuck if it's heated or gets damp and that means it might lift and get stuck to your snake instead.
> 
> And heat mats are designed to have *much less* than 2 inches of substrate on top of them - the instructions on all the ones I have suggest less than an inch to prevent thermal blocking.



Thank you Ssthisto. Was just about to post up that everyone has missed that the viv is a glass one & not a wooden one so the mat should go underneath it & *NOT* inside it :notworthy:. The only time a mat goes inside is when the viv is wooden :2thumb:.


----------

